# Transport from uk to spain



## DIANA MC (Jun 28, 2010)

hi can anyone give me a rough idea how much it costs to move all your belongings inc furiture from liverpool uk to costa blanca


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I contacted local and international removal firms, you can do it online, gave them a list of our belongings and they returned with an estimate. However my move was to the Canaries,

Hepa


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

You could try this fella Jimbo the Scot

We haven't used him personally (yet) but he's got a very good reputation around here.



Doggy


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

try One Way Van Hire Spain | Way2GoRemovals based in Jávea - good rep around here - planning to use them to bring my dad's stuff over soon

you can do it yourself or they do it for you


----------



## el pavlo (Jul 4, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> try One Way Van Hire Spain | Way2GoRemovals based in Jávea - good rep around here - planning to use them to bring my dad's stuff over soon
> 
> you can do it yourself or they do it for you


Yes I agree......very good firm. We used them on a one-way self drive basis.
But as Xabiachica says, they will supply a driver if you so desire.
Best of luck with the move. :clap2:


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

My parents are moving from Southampton to southern Spain and they had several quotes. Prices reanged from £3,500 to £5,500 including transporting their car. In the end they used Pickfords and are using a seperate company to transport their car. Pickfords do all the packing and unpacking at the destination. They paid £3,900 and the car is £500.

I tried to use WaytoGo but they only have a small number of vans. In then end I used a company based in Southampton who also supply WaytoGo with vans when they have none left but I can't remember their name and all the booking details are still lost on the dead hard drive on the old pc...


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> try One Way Van Hire Spain | Way2GoRemovals based in Jávea - good rep around here - planning to use them to bring my dad's stuff over soon
> 
> you can do it yourself or they do it for you


I go to the quiz with the bosses mum up here every week. We sorted his web site for him through Xtreme who used to be on here, as the old one was crap


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> I go to the quiz with the bosses mum up here every week. We sorted his web site for him through Xtreme who used to be on here, as the old one was crap


I thought you knew him


----------

